# Screw-in stems



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

Who makes pipes that have a screw-in stem? I have this one cheap basket pipe that has a screw-in stem, but I don't know who made it, and I've never seen another pipe with a stem that screws on. I'm thinking it might be a Dr. Grabow. I just looked at some pictures of Dr. Grabow pipes online, and it has similar squiggly lines carved into the bowl. I don't have a pic of it yet.
This raising another question. Which is better? Screw-in stems, or push-in stems?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Push ins are better. Threaded stems can wear down, stuck ones are more problematic (as are replacements), and they're sometimes broken by people who don't know they're screw ins.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I have an older Shelton that's a screw in stem.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kaywoodie makes "screw in" stems. It's called a "stinger" which is actually a filter.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I have a Grabow that has a screw in. I smoke Granger out of it. 

Those things rust a bit when they arent used in a while, but a q-tip with some coke clean it up real fast.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Jobey with a seperate insert that screws in on the stem side and pushes in on the bit side. It pulls apart like any other pipe as the screwy side stays in the stem. It seals well, takes a pipe cleaner well, and is a good smoker. I think they make them this way so the insert is easy to replace if it gets broke. Otherwise, it's a $25 repair which is a tough call with a $55 pipe.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

My Brewster has a screw-in.


----------

